# Sea freight forwarder lloking for a job in Singapore



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

I am sea freight forwarder with 5 years of professional experience with master's degree in Economy/Transport&Logistics. I have (FIATA) Diploma of International Forwarding and IMO Doploma as well. I am responsible for: handling hazardous and non-hazardous chemicals ,neutral goods. My main responsibilities: arrangement complex terminal handling operations such as: loading, storage, containerization, sampling for examination; issuing all necessary documents in accordance with letter of credit stipulations (UCP 600), cargo transport insurance. Cooperation with ship-owners (Maersk, Hapag Lloyd, MSC, Evergreen, CMA-CGM, OOCL, ANL, ESL, Eculine, Damco) in various fields like: booking confirmations, b/l instructions, tracking. I am authorized Maersk’s representative for b/ls printing (process owner). Cooperation with trading companies all over the world ( USA, Belgium, Romania, Germany, Peru).
I have been looking for a job overseas. I plan to come to Singapore at the end of July 2011 but at first I would like at least to contact a company that would like to hire me. Is it possible that forwarding/logistics company would be interested in contacting me if I am abroad? Do I have any chance to find my dream job this way? 
Thank you for help!

Dagmara


----------

